# Advice for backlight technique



## Intros (Apr 26, 2006)

I've try to search on the forum but maybe I didn't used the correct keywords. Could you help me with some links for DIY or advices about the technique behind backlighting like  this?. Thank you!


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

it's hard to tell, but i think alot of that is a "painted background"

There may be some lighting technique involved, but from what I've read you just get a big piece of poster board or something of that nature, and paint a graident on it. 

This is what I'll be doing with my new 58 gallon. So i hope it works. lol

Mabey someone else will chime in and give their knowledge on this.
-moo


----------



## Blain (Dec 2, 2006)

Probably something like this


----------



## Satirica (Feb 13, 2005)

The background to me looks like a photograph altered in Photoshop and printed on a wide format printer.


----------



## vaggulas (Nov 7, 2006)

with this light can plants grow......


----------



## Intros (Apr 26, 2006)

vaggulas said:


> with this light can plants grow......


Could you be more specific? You mean if a backlight for decorative background purpose could be enough or help plant growing?


----------



## vaggulas (Nov 7, 2006)

ok 

"help plant growing"
but on the same point of the tank lamp
i ask because i haven't mach space into tank to put second lamp


----------



## Intros (Apr 26, 2006)

I believe the intensity of decorative backlighting is too weak for plants growing, but I heard for people using for a couple of hours a day a secondary lamp in the low front of the tank only to help some carpet plants in aquariums with high column of water.


----------



## vaggulas (Nov 7, 2006)

ok
but i want to put my second lamp to the top of the tank and put it in the wall

tha tank and the wall are very near......
i have post in light...section


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

i like that lighting setup, I have never saw that before. pretty sure I'm gonna stick with my poster board though...I'm already cramped for space. lol
but fantastic idea and looks great.


----------

